# "stingray Pleco" And Little Rhom Lurking In The Background.



## DeadFriends

Picked him up yesterday. I wanted something armored so it at least had a chance living with my baby rhom. But this little guy caught my eye. And my rhom pays no attention to him(yet). If he starts getting bullied I'll move him, but for now, he seems fine.


----------



## Sylar_92

Nice hillstream loach, I had few back in March. Your's looks a bit thinner, is a borneo loach or maybe its a female reticulated? I found that these guys are pretty cool looking compared to most plecos but they dont do much compared to a pleco. Is there a chance we can get a front shot? Also the rhom may not notice him now but once he does its over, theres no chance of saving him once a rhoms teeth sinks in because these guys have no armour just regular scales. I had this type: Reticulated hill stream loach/ butterfly pleco ( even though their a loach in reality). This is a file pic since I sold my pair before I even had a chance of photograph them lol.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

pretty neato pleco anyway, even if he does become a snack.

How big do those guys get, and how much do they cost? Thanks


----------



## Sylar_92

DiPpY eGgS said:


> pretty neato pleco anyway, even if he does become a snack.
> 
> How big do those guys get, and how much do they cost? Thanks


From what I know from buying them through out the years, These guys usaully max out around 2 - 2.5 inches. In stores they go for $7.99-$10, price varies depending on location.


----------



## His Majesty

thats a very cool little pleco. i would set up a little tank for itself. be a shame when it gets eaten by the rhom


----------



## DeadFriends

Best picture I've been able to get so far.

I'm not sure what the region or anything is. I do know that he'll eventually be a snack, I read that they hide almost constantly behind the filters or plants though. Which is what he's been doing. So, maybe he'll have a chance. He's about an inch long now, and the owner of the LFS said he'd get 3 inches tops. I've only got two tanks right now, one for my natts and one for my rhom. I kind of want to get a smaller tank and just keep him and feeders in it or something... I get really bored with docile fish, really quickly. Plecos have always been one of my favorites though. I'd never seen anything like this little guy before, so, I had to pick him up.

Oh, and he was ten bucks. Which seemed reasonable, everything else at my LFS is over priced, but sometimes it's just worth laying down the extra cash because you get a good conversation and learn some new stuff from the little old man that owns the shop. That, and the fact that I don't drive and the only other place that sells fish around here is Petco and the amount of ick I've seen in there lately is overwhelming.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Sylar_92 said:


> pretty neato pleco anyway, even if he does become a snack.
> 
> How big do those guys get, and how much do they cost? Thanks


From what I know from buying them through out the years, These guys usaully max out around 2 - 2.5 inches. In stores they go for $7.99-$10, price varies depending on location.
[/quote]
SHoot, if I ever find one, I'm picking it up! Shweet little fella


----------



## DeadFriends

So, yeah, fish heaven just got a new tenant this morning. I keep on underestimating my rhom. He only eats when the lights are off. Come to think of it, the only time I ever actually saw him eat was at the pet store when I bought him. The guy threw some minnows in his tank and minnows into a sanchezi about the same size's tank and I just shrugged and said I'd buy whichever one ate first.


----------



## Guest

:laugh:


----------



## Sylar_92

LOL, sorry for your loss man but nothing is compatible with most rhoms.It was a pretty nice borneo sucker loach though.


----------



## DeadFriends

haha. it was sort of expected. I just didn't think it'd be so quick. Moral of the story, I want a big tank filled with plecos and cool loaches.


----------



## Sylar_92

Same, but I wana set mine up with some black skirt tetras, cardinal tetras and panda hillstream loaches. The panda's scinetific name is Protomyzon pachychilus, these guys are very attractive because their bold contrast colours but they are pretty rare and are a bit costly. LOL they remind me of little cows, appearence wise and how they travel together and graze on algea.


----------



## DeadFriends

Definitely cool little guys. I really liked my little loach. Like I said, I always get bored with community fish though. Whenever I get a new tank and set it up for something that isn't a piranha, I end up puttng piranha into the tank anyway.


----------

